

Tour Warren Buffett's Office - GroupRefer
http://money.cnn.com/video/news/2012/12/26/n-warren-buffett-office-tour.cnnmoney/index.html

======
lowglow
There is something to be said about the many distractions afforded to us by
today's technology.

